# Moving to Spain - lots of questions



## El_Mel (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi there! I am currently undergoing a move to Spain (Torrevieja area) and have LOADS of questions! 

Does anyone know of a good (preferably english speaking) Gestor that I can contact. I want to start up my own business and need advice on what paperwork etc I need. I am coming over at the beginning of April to get my NIE number and look at some rental properties.
Anyone got any good tips or advice on anything I should know!?

Can't wait to join you all out there! :clap2:

xx


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

El_Mel said:


> Hi there! I am currently undergoing a move to Spain (Torrevieja area) and have LOADS of questions!
> 
> Does anyone know of a good (preferably english speaking) Gestor that I can contact. I want to start up my own business and need advice on what paperwork etc I need. I am coming over at the beginning of April to get my NIE number and look at some rental properties.
> Anyone got any good tips or advice on anything I should know!?
> ...


Hi El Mel,

Welcome to the forum :welcome:

There are many English speaking Gestors in the Torrevieja area. You can search for "Gestors Torrevieja" via Google or using the Páginas Amarillas (yellow pages). Both return a number of choices.

I'd advise you to use the internet in order to gleam as much information as you can from now until you come over 

Property wise I know "housebythepool" (just search on that string in google) rents a property in the Playa Flamenco area. Aside from that there are many good estate agents with online websites which you can research upfront.

Bank wise, we can recommend Sol Bank......although we use Sabadell Atlántico locally (which is part of the same group). Sol bank is aimed at the ex-pat market and the staff all speak English. The only point I'd highlight is Spanish bank accounts in general have higher running costs that UK bank accounts, that said do shop around the various banks as there are some good deals to be had.

So what type of business do you plan to start?


----------



## El_Mel (Mar 15, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> Lived in Torrevieja for 9 years and know the area well.
> 
> Have you ever been to the town?




Yes, I have been a few times now - actually lived in Marbella many years ago as well. I am coming over in April to view houses etc and get my NIE number before the final move in May. Really need to find a good Gestor to help though! Any recommendations?


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

You could try:

MARCIAL SALAZAR GALLUD
GESTORIAS ADMINISTRATIVAS.
Ob. Rocamora, 3
03300 ORIHUELA - ALICANTE
Tel: 965 301 189

or

MANUEL GARCIA GRACIA
GESTORIAS ADMINISTRATIVAS, GESTORES ADMINISTRATIVOS.
Calderón de la Barca, 1
03300 ORIHUELA - ALICANTE
Tel: 966 742 455


----------



## El_Mel (Mar 15, 2010)

JazII said:


> You could try:
> 
> MARCIAL SALAZAR GALLUD
> GESTORIAS ADMINISTRATIVAS.
> ...


Thank you very much! I will contact them and see if they can help


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> Do you know either of these? I don´t and they are in Orihuela 30 kms away!


Yes I know somebody that used MANUEL GARCIA GRACIA in the past and they were very pleased with the service they recieved  Actually distance wise it's probably about 22 km from Comercial Habaneras....which is not far in a car but living in Torre you probably know Gestors right in the heart of the town and they maybe sited in a more central location for El Mel 

Personally we use MARTINEZ-ABARCA & MUÑOZ SOLICITORS in San Javier (which I excluded as I thought they were the wrong side of the border for El Mel :tongue1:



SteveHall said:


> Apymeco would be another good starting place. This is the small business association and they can advise on whether any grants, subsidies etc are available. As a member, you also get valuable discounts on a variety of products, services and events in and around the town.


That is quite handy to know for the future, thanks ;-)


----------



## El_Mel (Mar 15, 2010)

Steve - you are a gem! Just had a look at the TIBA site and indeed I think it will prove most useful! I will be a sole trader - I wont divulge any further info at this time (wouldnt want anyone pinching my ideas lol!!) but look out for El Mel coming to the Costa Blanca shortly!!
Already my few short hours as a member of this forum has proved very fruitful and useful...I shall be hanging around here more often!
xx


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi Steve

Digressing slightly but are the members of the "Association of Small and Medium Retailers" typically based your area? Not that I need to know right now.....however for the future it would be good to know whether Murcia has a similar association.....;-))


----------



## El_Mel (Mar 15, 2010)

Such fantastic information - thanks! My new little business will be just me! I don't believe there is another like it anywhere in Spain - certainly none that I have been able to find! I will require a van for the business and after much searching, trawling internet etc have come to the conclusion that it is probably best for me to buy one when I actually arrive in Spain - it seems far too complicated and expensive (if indeed possible) to import one - even a LHD from the UK - but if anyone knows different I am all ears!! I intend to rent - for the forseeable future, as I am trying to be sensible about the whole thing....firstly I am not 100% certain of where I want to settle permanently and figure the best way is to rent and then look around. Secondly, if the business doesn't do as well as I am hoping and expecting then I don't want to be lumbered with a property to sell. I am bringing enough money to survive with no income to last me 18 months to 2 years - hopefully this will give me enough time to really have a good go and establish myself. I also have a backup plan of going back to teaching - but this really would be a last straw as I have had enough of that over here!
I have been over a couple of times and carried out market research - so I hope I have covered most bases on that front!
I am quite aware of how different life is in Spain compared to the UK - and that is a plus for me! I have set myself goals and targets for my new life and am prepared to work my little socks off to get it!
Just as an after thought (cos I seem to be rambling on a bit now!) can anyone recommend any good schools? I have a couple in mind and would be interested if any that I am thinking of come up on here? I have not yet decided on whether to go Spanish or International - anyone got any thoughts for me to mull over? My daughter will be 11, mixes well, but doesn't (yet) speak Spanish. 
Thank you all for your time in replying x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

El_Mel said:


> Such fantastic information - thanks! My new little business will be just me! I don't believe there is another like it anywhere in Spain - certainly none that I have been able to find! I will require a van for the business and after much searching, trawling internet etc have come to the conclusion that it is probably best for me to buy one when I actually arrive in Spain - it seems far too complicated and expensive (if indeed possible) to import one - even a LHD from the UK - but if anyone knows different I am all ears!! I intend to rent - for the forseeable future, as I am trying to be sensible about the whole thing....firstly I am not 100% certain of where I want to settle permanently and figure the best way is to rent and then look around. Secondly, if the business doesn't do as well as I am hoping and expecting then I don't want to be lumbered with a property to sell. I am bringing enough money to survive with no income to last me 18 months to 2 years - hopefully this will give me enough time to really have a good go and establish myself. I also have a backup plan of going back to teaching - but this really would be a last straw as I have had enough of that over here!
> I have been over a couple of times and carried out market research - so I hope I have covered most bases on that front!
> I am quite aware of how different life is in Spain compared to the UK - and that is a plus for me! I have set myself goals and targets for my new life and am prepared to work my little socks off to get it!
> Just as an after thought (cos I seem to be rambling on a bit now!) can anyone recommend any good schools? I have a couple in mind and would be interested if any that I am thinking of come up on here? I have not yet decided on whether to go Spanish or International - anyone got any thoughts for me to mull over? My daughter will be 11, mixes well, but doesn't (yet) speak Spanish.
> Thank you all for your time in replying x


I dont live in your chosen area, but deciding on a school is a dilemma at 11yo!! I think if I were you I'd try a state school for a few months to see if she settles. There are bound to be other British speaking children who will help her out initially with the language and change of culture etc... If that fails, then see about an international. They are based on the English curriculum and are english spoken, but they also cost money!?

jo xxx


----------



## El_Mel (Mar 15, 2010)

Yes schooling is a problem - I have looked a El Limonel - but very expensive! But as I haven't yet decided on where to settle - and I don't think it will actually be in Torrevieja - my choices will hopefully be greater! I (and I hope no one takes offence at this) don't actually want to live in "little Britain" - I am avoiding any houses on ex-pat estates.I have looked at a school in Oliva - further North I know - but I quite like the area around Monte Pedreguer. Another place I quite like is Orihuela. I am just plonking my self in Torre as it seems to be central to the places I have already visited and put on my list of possibles. Obviously, actually being there will help. It is an absolute must to actually visit the school itself. I am just looking at all options in the hope I will make the best decisions! It's good to get other opinions!


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> Yes, is this the Torrevieja branch but if you ask them for the contact details where you are they´ll oblige I am sure
> 
> I know there is an association in San Pedro del Pinatar for example.


Thanks that's good to know.......see working for a large international company for a number of years I've been cocooned ;-)) If/when we finally make headway with our Turkish legal case I'm hoping to change that (say in a 3-5 year horizon) ;-))


----------



## El_Mel (Mar 15, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> Orihuela City - is 100% non expat.
> 
> Orihuela Costa is 60%+ expat and my idea of hell on earth! The newsagent on La Florida does not even stock Spanish newspapers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Thanks a gain Steve, some valuable info there. You hit the nail on the head - I don't want to live in an ex-pat community but will need to centre the business near them ...and you mentioned 3 of the schools I was considering lol! You win the prize


----------

